# Need advice on new puppy and PA area breeders



## max2105 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hello,
Sadly our 10 1/2 year old "daughter" died on Saturday. This was our third GS dog; the first two came from a show dog judge/breeder and had several genetic defects but great temperaments (good pets). Our "girl" came from a better source and was mostly very healthy until the end. She had great temperament and frankly, we couldn't have asked for a better pet.
So now we want to get another female because our son has a young and very active male pit bull mix (very friendly).
I want to get a very good quality puppy from a very reputable breeder. We don't intend on showing nor working this dog; we want a healthy pet that has good temperament and can keep up with our active lifestyles (my wife runs and I love hiking, backpacking, camping). 
We prefer the black and tan variety without a sloped back (no show dog). We realize many GS have been completely altered to look sloped without regards for their health.
So, we seek education from members of this community to help us make the right choice.

1) what should we be looking for? (German, American, other lines?)
2) what questions should we be asking?
3) What documentation should we be looking for? (certifications, warranties, etc.)
4) what is a reasonable budget? (we're thinking 2 to 2.5K)
5) what is a reasonable "waiting" time to acquire such dog?

Thank you very much!

Flavia and Sergio M.


----------

